# Находка



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Июн 2010)

Рентгенограмма T-L перехода, выполнена перед началом лечения больной 1947 года рождения. Жалобы на боли в переходе с иррадиацией по 12 ребру вправо. Прошу высказать мнение коллег по поводу данного снимка.

http://i044.radikal.ru/1006/f0/62e5f64bbeb9.jpg
http://s40.radikal.ru/i089/1006/d0/3fd8b550b581.jpg


----------



## Доктор Попов (14 Июн 2010)

Пропал первый ответ, пишу повторно (это на случай если он потом выплывет!).
На первый взгляд нормальный снимок для больной 63-х лет.
Все что я вижу это поясничный дегенеративный сколиоз с дугой вправо и выпрямлением поясничного лордоза, сопутствующие передне-боковые остеофиты, расширение поперечного отростка первого поясничного позвонка слева с четыремя лезиями, состояние после эндоскопического удаления желчного пузыря. Плохо видно головку и истонченное тело 12 ребра справа.
Напишите в личку, что я "прошляпил", обещаю не облегчать жизнь Абеляру и Ступину (не подсказывать в смысле)!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2010)

Что-то, я большего не увидел.
А как с анализами?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Июн 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Напишите в личку, что я "прошляпил", обещаю не облегчать жизнь Абеляру и Ступину (не подсказывать в смысле)!!!




Добавлено через 4 минуты


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что-то, я большего не увидел.
> А как с анализами?



С анализами все ок.
Прямая проекция, на уровне 10 ребра, слева,  округлое образование с четкими контурами. Скачайте снимок на комп и рассмотрите внимательно, уменьшив изображение, а то на файлообменнике выдает очень увеличенную картинку (у меня так).
Какова природа этого образования?


----------



## abelar (15 Июн 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> с четыремя лезиями, состояние после эндоскопического удаления желчного пузыря. !


...С двумя....:blush200: Бывает....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Июн 2010)

Коллеги, выдвигайте идеи, неужели не интересно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2010)

Для поджелудки высоко, для желудка, в самый раз, но на боковом ничего!
Хмммм!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Июн 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Для поджелудки высоко, для желудка, в самый раз, но на боковом ничего!
> Хмммм!



Точно))). Я также думал и потому погнал больную на спиральный томограф. Итог меня мягко сказать поставил в тупик. Снимки вешать не буду, поверьте на слово, ничего!!!! Накопали маленькую аденомку надпочечника и усе)))). 
Итак версии, что за объект, какова природа и главное, почему его нет на КТ???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2010)

Остатки предыдущего исследования с барием!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Июн 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остатки предыдущего исследования с барием!!!


Оригинально, я не выдвигал такой идеи. К сожалению не подойдет, за последний год такого исследования не проводили.
Еще идеи...


----------



## Анатолий (16 Июн 2010)

Мне кажется, там есть грыжка!
МРТ было?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Июн 2010)

Грыжка какого органа дала такую картинку на рентгене? И почему нет этого образования на КТ?


----------



## kobi (16 Июн 2010)

грыжа диафрагмыaiwan

Добавлено через 10 минут


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> И почему нет этого образования на КТ?



потому что, как правило, диафрагму плохо видноaiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Июн 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> грыжа диафрагмы
> потому что,как правило диафрагму плохо видно



Но при этом хорошо видно содержимое грыжевого выпячивания. Для этой локализации содержимым выпячивания  должна быть стенка кардии желудка. Идея очень перспективная, но на КТ ничего такого не нашлось. Я детально обсуждал с врачом-рентгенологом этот вариант.
Еще идеи?


----------



## kobi (16 Июн 2010)

есть  так называемые  псевдогернии, когда есть дефект, но нет  в нем содержимого. это довольно редко  встречается.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2010)

Просто плотно покушала, и водички побольше, типа колы особенно.aiwan

Добавлено через 2 минуты


kobi написал(а):


> есть  так называемые  псевдогернии,когда есть дефект, но нет  в нем содержимого. это довольно редко  встречается.aiwan



Содержимое есть, только не желудок  или пищевод, а жир, у меня был такой пациент.
Но тогда не должно быть такой круглой формы.


----------



## kobi (16 Июн 2010)

Есть еще вариант как Incisional hernia (не знаю, как по-русски), если пациент перенес вмешательство. После  эндоскопий тоже бывает....


----------



## Доктор Попов (16 Июн 2010)

Вай-мэ, я эту тень даже не заметил!!! Вот что значит узкая специализация, ничего кроме позвонков не замечаешь.
Идея с грыжей диафрагмы очень красивая, но судя по скепсису доктора Зинчука ответ неверный.
Лично я сдаюсь, надеюсь, что более подкованные коллеги не дадут упасть в грязь лицом коллективу консультантов форума.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2010)

На снимке, образование, судя по интенсивности, имеет фиброзную природу...
Пациент женщина...


----------



## kobi (17 Июн 2010)

Giant uterine myomaaiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (17 Июн 2010)

Доктор Зинчук, не пишите подсказку (только мне, пожалуйста!), пусть молодежь повыдвигает версии. good


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> Giant uterine myomaaiwan



Частично да, фиброаденома. Но не матки)))


----------



## kobi (17 Июн 2010)

giant fibroadenoma of the breast aiwan???

Добавлено через 7 минут
Фиброаденома, насколько я помню - это доброкачественная опухоль (иногда имеющая тенденцию к малигнизации) из соединительной и железистой тканей. Следовательно она может быть - в груди,  в простате (но клиент - женщина) яичники, матка, маточные трубы.aiwan
Вообще-то, такие правильные контуры может иметь образование из яичников, но уровень???umnik


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> giant fibroadenoma of the breast aiwan???
> 
> Добавлено через 7 минут
> Фиброаденома,насколько я помню - это доброкачественная опухоль(иногда имеющая тенденцию к малигнизации) из соединительной и железистой тканей.Следовательно она может быть- в груди,  в простате(но клиент-женщина) яичники, матка, маточные трубы.aiwan
> Вообще-то такие правильные контуры может иметь образование из яичников, но уровень???umnik



Пациентка полная...


----------



## kobi (17 Июн 2010)

Одно из поста №23umnik  или есть такая штука как абдомино-медиастинальные липомы (но по классификациям они относятся к псевдогерниям, о которых я уже писала).
А вообще-то, хорошо бы видеть  больнуюaiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> я уже писала



Мадам, Вы женщина???aiwanaiwanaiwan
Вот за что я не люблю все эти клички. Ведешь себя как идиот, а твой собеседник дама...
Мадам, ваши мысли правильны, но...
Вы ищите внутри, внутри грудной и брюшной полости. Рентген это фото всего, и того что внутри и...
Более того, в назидание мужскому самомнению о интеллектуальных способностях носителей Y , хочу признаться, что первоначально дала трактовку находки моя жена невролог. Больная по совместительству приходится мне тещей и сами понимаете какой был шухер после этой рентгенографии...


----------



## kobi (17 Июн 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мадам, Вы женщина???aiwanaiwanaiwan


Ну вообще-то это давно свершившийся факт и мной не скрываемый:blush200:
Доктор Зинчук,идиотства в Вашем поведении я не заметила, так что будьте спокойны:p
Моя последняя опция-шваннома(???!!!),хотя.....:cray:
Вы тещу физикально смотрели?:blush200:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> Моя последняя опция-шваннома



Не совсем...
Фраза: "и того что внутри..."
Продолжается словами: "... а также и того что снаружи."


----------



## Ole (17 Июн 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> На снимке, образование, судя по интенсивности, имеет *фиброзную природу*...
> *Пациент женщина...
> Пациентка полная...
> *
> ...



У полных пожилых груди свисают до талии.
Просто грудь в кадр попала ?


----------



## kobi (17 Июн 2010)

Это можно либо подтвердить либо опровергнуть только видя клиентаaiwan

Добавлено через 4 минуты


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Продолжается словами: "... а также и того что снаружи."


Да это понятно,снаружи только  breast.
Но опять же , при первом взгляде на раздетую клиентку это становится понятно.По сему эта опция была мной отметена ..... Но , беря в расчет чисто этический момент,доктор Зинчук, что это Ваша теща- я даже не знаю....:blush200:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2010)

Ole написал(а):


> Просто грудь в кадр попала ?


Совершенно верно. Накладка при рентгенографии. Больная проконсультирована у мамолога с проведением УЗИ железы. Заключение: инволюционные изменение в ткани железы с наличием фиброаденомы 5 на 5 см.
 Всем спасибо за участие в обсуждении.
Главный приз достался участнику по кличке Ole.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2010)

Поучительно, хотя чего проще-напрямом есть, на боковом нет, значит не внутри полостей.
Спасибо.aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> напрямом есть, на боковом нет, значит не внутри полостей.
> Спасибо.aiwan



Именно


----------



## Доктор Попов (18 Июн 2010)

Красиво! :prankster2:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Авг 2010)

Итак продолжаем обсуждение нестандартных случаев.
На обзор уважаемых коллег представляю следующие томограммы. Прошу высказывать идеи. Клинически тораколгия в верхнегрудном. Вопрос как обычно: причины, и что делать?


----------



## Доктор Попов (18 Авг 2010)

Это не туберкулез?


----------



## abelar (19 Авг 2010)

Эхинококкоз :blush200:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Это не туберкулез?


Нет, холодно)).

Добавлено через 39 секунд


abelar написал(а):


> Эхинококкоз :blush200:



также мимо)))


----------



## abelar (19 Авг 2010)

Параэзофагальная грыжа? С фиксацией?:blush200:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Авг 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> Параэзофагальная грыжа? С фиксацией?:blush200:



Нет)))
Четкие ровные края, идеально круглая форма...
И к стати, а что там с телами позвонков на этом же уровне.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2010)

Постравматическая эмпиема? Если она из легких, то окуругла форма возможна.
И другой вариант гиганская аневризма нисходящего отдела  аорты.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Авг 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И другой вариант гиганская аневризма нисходящего отдела  аорты.



Абсолютно точно доктор. С наличием пристеночного тромба и деструкцией тел от пульсового давления.
Уважаемые коллеги, делитесь клиническими случаями, неужели  нет не стандартных и интересных случаев? Ведь снимки, это единственное реально-возможный вариант поделиться знаниями и опытом по сети. Мы не можем, например, сопоставлять и делиться методиками какими владеем, даже фраза мануальная терапия понимается многими по разному. А вот снимки и клинические случаи это реальный обмен опытом. Не стесняйтесь коллеги, поделитесь с ближними.


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Авг 2010)

Красивый случай!
Я тоже начал от "ненормальных" позвонков, но догадаться что их поражение вторично - суперкласс. :drinks:
Доктор Зинчук, всяких нестандартных ситуаций хватает, но не все можно поставить на форум. Например, у меня была война с неврологами после электромиографии, которые уверяли, что боли дискогенного характера, а оказался плечевой плексит. Но как это поставишь на форум? nea
И еще одно, для собственной защиты от возможных исков я должен взять письменное согласие пациента для on-line обсуждения его проблем, иначе может быть повод прогуляться в суд. nono


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> я должен взять письменное согласие пациента для on-line обсуждения его проблем, иначе может быть повод прогуляться в суд. nono



а если затереть паспортную часть на снимках?


----------



## Доктор Попов (22 Авг 2010)

Абсолютно здоровый человек, 54 года, спортсмен, квалифицированный инженер, зав. отделом крупной компании (в смысле, что хворать ему некогда!). Три недели назад начала болеть передняя поверхность левого предплечья, никакой травмы или пореза не было. Боль нарастает, в том числе и по ночам, прекратил занятия гантелями, не может плавать и работать с компом. Обезболиваюшие включая Трамадол и противовоспалительные (Селкокс, Накпроксен) - мертвому припарки.
Объективно - шея вращается во все стороны, усиления боли в руке нет. Местно тоже ничего - нет ран, гематомы, красноты, следов инъекций, нарушения чувствительности тоже нет. Пальпация болезненна на передней поверхности предплечья в средней трети, пассивные движения в пальцах, кисти, локте в полном объеме. Резкое усиление боли при ротации предплечья, причем она локализуется в лучезапястном суставе. Ходит по кабинету и "нянчит" руку, согнутую в локте. Боль ноющая, иногда полностью проходит, иногда усиливается без какой-либо причины.
Снимок на форуме, еще успели сделать электромиографию - норма.
Добавлю что пациент - родственник супруги (сильно отягчающий фактор)!!!

Что думаем?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Авг 2010)

Думаю заинтересованными могут быть три структуры: или латеральный эпикондилюс, или круглая связка луча совместно с суставом головки луча и локтевой кости, или дистальный тендинит двухглавой, в следствии перегрузки гантелями. Потрогать бы эту ручку и сделать тесты с противодействием... 
Но все это мысли в слух, а вот по снимку: в латеральном мыщелке, участки просветления. Я дополнил бы КТ сустава на предмет наличия деструкции в мыщелке.


----------



## Доктор Попов (25 Авг 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Думаю заинтересованными могут быть три структуры: или латеральный эпикондилюс, или круглая связка луча совместно с суставом головки луча и локтевой кости, или дистальный тендинит двухглавой, в следствии перегрузки гантелями. Потрогать бы эту ручку и сделать тесты с противодействием...



Глубокоуважаемый доктор Зинчук, я потрогал эту ручку во вторник вечером, и подумал точно также как и Вы. В среду по телефону получил инфу, что снимок и обследование нервов в норме. В четверг с утра - на УЗИ предплечья в верхней трети спереди определяется опухоль 3х2 см с жидкостью внутри. Пациент приехал ко мне в клинику (он живет и обследовался в другом городе) в этот же день в три часа дня, за час до этого начались сильные боли и покраснение передней поверхности предплечья. Пока меня ждали из операционной, в приемном покое была сделана пункция под контролем УЗИ - получено несколько капель гноя из предплечья спереди, на окраске по Грамму Кокки. Когда я вышел из операционной в 19 вечера, отек и краснота были по всему предплечью и в локте спереди, с картиной септической крови. Больной экстренно взят в операционную, произведено вскрытие глубокого переднего абсцесса предплечья и локтевой ямки, промывание, дренирование, начаты массивно антибиотики.
Дальше еще интереснее, продолжать?
:prankster2:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2010)

Конечно.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (25 Авг 2010)

С превеликим удовольствием. Сутки с небольшим было явное улучшение, температура спала, лейкоциты почти в норме, почти нет болей.
В субботу с утра отек пошел на плечо до подмышки, озноб, боли усилились. Сделал КТ, нашел газовую гангрену до подмышечной впадины.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2010)

И все без причины?
И что за проволока на снимке, вокруг локтквого сустава?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Сделал КТ, нашел газовую гангрену до подмышечной впадины.



Ой беда...
Вероятно после пункции?


----------



## Доктор Попов (25 Авг 2010)

Это снимок КТ с пузырьками газа, надеюсь что заметно распреденение по фасциям. Причем на предплечье все спокойно, видно на




Добавлено через 6 минут
Пока доехали в операционную и начали переднюю фасциотомию предплечья и полную плеча, газ дошел до грудной клетки. Удалось все раскрыть, дошли до здоровых тканей. Я рискнул и поставил систему активной аспирации V.A.C., дам линк для пояснения, надеюсь что это не будет считаться рекламой http://www.kci1.com/cs/Satellite?c=...&packedargs=locale=en_US&pagename=KCI1Wrapper
Оставил его на сутки, он свою работу сделал - остановил газовую гангрену.

Добавлено через 14 минут
Когда посидели на следующий день за снимками КТ, нашли секвестр проксимального луча в месте прикрепления бицепса, не определившийся на рентгене










Добавлено через 26 минут
Тут уже зачесали репу самые ленивые, полезли в книжки - не описан там остеомиелит!
Сделал радиоизотопное сканирование костей - горячий очаг только в головке луча, все остальное чисто включая грудную клетку и локтевой сустав. Клинически и по анализам больной улучшается, раны чистые. Во вторник (на пятый день после первой операции, на третий после второй) делаем удаление секвестра, из-под шейки луча вываливается грануляционная ткань, а из луча - кусок мертвой кости 1,5Х0,5 см. Дренажи, частичное закрытие ран подмышки + плеча + локтя. Больной клинически и лабораторно выздоравливает, на 11-й день после поступления полное закрытие верхних ран и пересадка свободного кожного лоскута на предплечье. Лоскут прижился, на 14-й день выписка домой.

Добавлено через 33 минуты


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И все без причины?



А вот причину, дорогие мои коллеги, я пока от вас утаю, послушаю что придумаете. Поскольку уверен, что 100% не догадаетесь, можете выдвигать самые невероятные идеи - на самом деле все будет гораздо круче!!! Мне кажется, что интрига как в Собаке Баскервилей!
yahoo :drinks:

Доктор Ступин, это повязка на руке после пункции, у нас в любую салфетку вшивается рентгеноконтрастная нить.
Доктор Зинчук, поверьте на слово что причина газовой гангрены не в "грязной" аспирации!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2010)

Без раны и контакта с землей, произойти не могло.
Учитывая секвестр, нужно было время.
Раны внешней нет, значит был абсцесс, провался от нагрузки и пошло.
Так, что-то было в анамнезе.


----------



## Доктор Попов (25 Авг 2010)

Это точно, в анамнезе и скрывается причина. Но больной уверял, что все было в порядке!!! Мы получили подсказку из лаборатории, когда Стрептококк оказался не "простой", а смешанный аэробно-анаэробный, анаэробно газообразующий, чувствительный ко всем антибиотикам, очень медленно рос на средах.

Добавлено через 19 часов 10 минут
Подожду еще денек, может у других врачей появятся идеи - откуда в проксимальном луче появился необычный остеомиелит! А пока обещанные снимки костного сканирования, четко видно единичный горячий очаг.







Добавлено через 19 часов 19 минут
Стрептококк идентифицирован как streptococcus viridans. umnik :blush200:


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (26 Авг 2010)

У Вас тут интересно.good Жалко раньше не заходил.
Остается предположить гематогенный путь распространения.
А, что можно только только фантазировать. Например результат лечения кариозного зуба. Может быть у пациента был инфекционный миокардит. Может быть какая-то проблема с толстым кишечником справоцировавшая попадание в кровь этой специфической инфекции. 
Но честно говоря, на этом мои фантазии заканчиваются.


----------



## nuwa (26 Авг 2010)

yahooyahooyahoo Доктор Попов!!!! А Вы говорили....


----------



## Доктор Попов (26 Авг 2010)

Абсолютно точно!!!
Понимаю что дал подсказку с подвидом бактерии, на самом деле именно тот Стреп, который высеялся, живет ТОЛЬКО в полости рта. Когда в третьем посеве был тот же Стреп, я пошел и взял за горло пациента. И он "вспомнил", что действительно за полтора месяца до всех событий в плановом порядке пролечил зуб, и ему делали пломбирование канала! Даже не на абсцесс, а просто "сходил за пирожками..."

Добавлено через 6 минут
Ребята, вся инфекционная служба встала буквально на уши. Были проведены молекулярные пробы на белки этого Стрепа, потому что до этого никакие проблемы здоровым людям он не доставлял. Естественно, больному сделали все возможные проверки на любую патологию - сердце, клапаны, сосуды, раскладка крови, имунная система - здоров, стервец!!!
Получается что после лечения зуба у абсолютно здорового человека бактерия прошла в сердце, потом по малому кругу через легкие и сделала эмболию в абсолютно нетипичное для остеомиелита место. Мы сейчас начинаем описание этого случая, но лично я перед любым посещением стоматолога буду съедать профилактическую дозу антибиотиков!!!

Добавлено через 30 минут


nuwa написал(а):


> yahooyahooyahoo Доктор Попов!!!! А Вы говорили....



nuwa, я всегда восхищался (и очно, и в личку) профессиональным уровнем консультантов форума!
aiwan


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (26 Авг 2010)

Ну, конечно, это случай эксквизитный. Но на самом деле по западным гайдам при пороках сердца, да и даже  просто при двухстворчатом аортальном клапане (напоминаю, в норме там три створки) за час до лечения инфицированных зубов рекомендуется профилактическое однократное применение антибиотиков. Правда речь идет только о профилактике инфекционного миокардита.


----------



## Доктор Попов (26 Авг 2010)

Более чем согласен, но эта напасть была у  *абсолютно здорового мужика!*

Добавлено через 55 секунд
Да и зуб не был внешне инфицирован, проводилось профилактическое лечение перед протезированием...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Авг 2010)

Не был день и самое вкусное пропустил, блин))))
Доктор Попов, респект и уважуха!!!!
 Случай просто обалденный. По снимкам КТ, плис, ткните носом в газ, укажите в каком месте снимка. Редко, очень редко встретишь на КТ газовую гангрену. Это очень поучительно.


----------



## Доктор Попов (27 Авг 2010)

На верхнем, аксиальном срезе поста 52 в левом нижнем квадранте две вертикальные черные точки в межмышечном пространстве. Если "побаловаться" с реконструкцией КТ, видно гораздо лучше. Могу на следующей неделе поискать более информативные срезы, если интересно. Самое главное, чтобы никому из нас больше никогда не видеть такие подарочки на работе!!!
:drinks:


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (27 Авг 2010)

Сегодня разговаривал с очень грамотным опытным стоматологом. Он часто привлекается как эксперт при анализе стоматологических осложнений. Про подобные случаи он даже не слышал. Но знаком со случаями эндокардита и даже сепсиса связанными с нарушением стоматологической технологии. Речь идет от "сушении" канала вдуванием воздуха и "сушении" лунки после удаления зуба, опять таки, вдуванием воздуха. При этом инфекция загоняется в венозную кровь. Часто бывает воздушная эмфизема вокруг зуба. Т.е. останавливать кровотечение и осушать нужно пассивно прижигающими, антисептиками и турундами.
Ни в коем случае не намекаю на ошибку стоматолога. Но как вариант для анализа...


----------



## Доктор Попов (28 Авг 2010)

Мы с доктором Ступиным обсуждали в личке этот случай, думаю что могу процитировать один из своих ответов.

_Федор, ты абсолютно прав, это не была классическая клостридиальная газовая гангрена. Более правильно было-бы назвать некротизирующий газовый неклостридиальный фасциит. В последнее время несколько раз в год мы видим фасцииты, вызванные газообразующей неклостридиальной флорой. Я думаю что они были и раньше, просто лаборатория их не ловила, да и пациенты скорее всего умирали раньше тонкой диагностики. В наших лабораториях существует так называемый барабан, когда после пяти суток стандартные посевы без признаков роста описываются как стерильные и удаляются из термостата. Но мы видели Кокки на окраске по Грамму, поэтому "зарядили" их в барабан еще раз. И рост начался на девятый день, причем по многим средам сразу!!! Как видишь, статья может получиться более чем интересная, ломающая сразу многие общепринятые нормы - и подход к профилактике в стоматологии, и ортопедический контроль за "простыми" абсцессами, и продолжительность созревания на средах при абсцессах неясной этиологии..._

Добавлено через 7 минут
Доктор Гусейнов, Вы абсолютно правы, описаны "стоматологические" осложнения у иммуносупрессивных пациентов, с различными болезнями сердца, крови и т.д.
Поверьте, мой больной был обследован более чем пристрастно, достаточно сказать что УЗИ сердца делалось дважды - стандартное и чрезпищеводное (ТТЕ + ТЕЕ). Никакого признака право-левого шанта мы не нашли, также как и клапанных вегетаций или эндокардита.
Получается, что "стандартная" стоматологическая процедура у здорового человека может привести к стойкой бактеремии, закончившейся секвестром!!!
:drinks:


----------



## abelar (29 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов;57926]на самом деле именно тот Стреп написал(а):


> Остается предположить гематогенный путь распространения..
> .


Однозначно! Причем, вероятность трункофугального распространения от подмышки гораздо короче и проще, чем представленный выше. Полечил человек зуб, почесал подмышкой, микротравма волосяного мешочка, занос инфекции.
В СПБ, в  "Госпитале ветеранов" на пр.Большевиков 98 - это называют "костыльный остеомиелит".
Правда, тамошние коллеги встречаются и с остеомиелитом после банального ушиба локтя, плеча, предплечья...
Правда, это у пожилых людей, со сниженным иммунитетом....
А в обычной практике (в нашей провинции), такое бывает если пропороть кубитальную вену. Особенно, если самому...Пациенты редко в этом признаются....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> более информативные срезы, если интересно.


Очень интересно. Жду с нетерпением.


----------



## Доктор Попов (30 Авг 2010)

Ну наконец-то всеми нами любимый коллега вернулся из отпуска!!!

Доктор abelar, несколько небольших пояснений. 
1 Как Вы помните, я ортопед-спинальник, а не доктор. Так вот, профессор инфекционист провел молекулярное исследование белков и ДНК этого злобного Стрептококка и утверждает, что он пришел именно из полости рта. Лично я его заключения принимаю как аксиому.
2 По вопросу самопропарывания кубитальной вены - больной ко всем своим несчастьям является еще и моим родственником, и я знаю его как облупленного. Ну не "ширяется" он, даже ради спортивного интереса. 
3 Ушибов, ссадин и пожилого пациента с костылями тоже не наблюдалось.
4 На моих глазах инфекция поднималась от предплечья к плечу, а не спускалась вниз.
5 По поводу того, что такого не может быть никогда - даже и не знаю, что ответить!

В любом случае, передам своему другу-профессору возможность поживиться еще одной научной сенсацией по адресу пр.Большевиков, 98. Зная его неуемную натуру, ждите его приезд уже в ноябре, после того, как опишем первый случай. Бедные ветераны, он же возьмет им мазки не только из ..., но и из ..., причем троекратно и с особой жестокостью!!! 
:blush200: :drinks: :prankster2:


----------



## Доктор Попов (1 Сен 2010)




----------



## Доктор Попов (1 Сен 2010)

[/URL]


----------



## Доктор Попов (1 Сен 2010)

Уважаемый доктор Зинчук, попытался сделать моделирование КТ, но при этом резко ухудшается качество снимков. Если будет желание, скачайте их в отдельный фолдер и потом просмотрите один за другим. Будет хорошо видно распределение газа по глубоким фасциям от локтя до головки плеча.


----------



## abelar (3 Сен 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Будет хорошо видно распределение газа по глубоким фасциям от локтя до головки плеча.


...Тогда версия Уважаеого доктора Попова сотоварищи - единственно правильная. Бывает же....:blush200:  aiwanaiwanaiwan
Все у спортсменов не как у людей....


Доктор Попов написал(а):


> 1 Как Вы помните, я ортопед-спинальник, а не доктор. :


...Ну, уж Вы прям....:blush200::inlove:aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Сен 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> ...Ну, уж Вы прям....:blush200::inlove:aiwan



Дорогой друг, если я Вам пришлю фото своей операционной когда я исправляю сколиоз, Вы со мной согласитесь и запишете меня в высококлассные слесари-сантехники! А если серьезно, то искренне считаю узкую врачебную специализацию благом для больных. Если бы мне десять лет назад сказали, что шестидесятиградусный грудо-поясничный сколиоз кто-то оперирует за полтора часа, с оставшейся дугой в 15 градусов, я бы не поверил. Тогда мы если выходили через 6 часов, считали очень удачным и быстрым результатом. А сейчас это стандарт, планово после сколиоза еще вкрутили винтов в спину, а потом "продали" операционную травматологам - пусть ребятки порадуются!!!


----------



## abelar (4 Сен 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Дорогой друг, если я Вам пришлю фото своей операционной !


Понял. Верю. По-хорошему завидую!aiwan
В практике, когда пациенту реально показана операция, один из аргументов моих уговоров - видимый прогресс в техническом, технологичеком, профессиональном обеспечении современной медицины. А, уж что касается сколиозов, никогда впустую не обнадеживал пациента в эффективности консервативного лечения. Также считаю, что узкоспециализированная помощь "закрывает" 90% потока первичных пациентов.

Но, другие реалии диктуют нам иные задачи. В самой крупной и центральной инфекционной б-це им. Боткина в СПБ нет МРТ. Следовательно, версия вышеизложенного Вами клинического случая, где Вашими стараниями и настойчивостью были сведены вместе инфекционист и хирург-травматолог, в наших условиях не возможна по определению. Поэтому, инфекционная патология периферической нервной системы, дающая спинальные боли как бы есть (16%), но, ее как бы и нет. В ЦРБ г. Луга (область размером с Бельгию) нет МРТ...
Но! в этих случаях зовут меня!:blush200: "Если я Вам пришлю фотографию, что я вытворяю и в каких условиях," :cray:aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Сен 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> сведены вместе инфекционист и хирург травматолог, в наших условиях не возможна по определению



Если честно, то никогда особо не понимал прелести специализированных стационаров, когда в одном конце города "сидят" эндокринологи, в другом окулисты, в третьем... А как-же быть с больным, у которого и то, и другое, да еще и срочно?
Прекрасно организована мед. служба в Германии. Там наряду с крупными центрами типа Шарите практически в каждом городишке есть многопрофильная больничка. Не смотря на наличие всего лишь 10-15 ортопедических коек в ней может работать мировой светило, на которого ссылаются при написании статей в Австралии или Японии.
:drinks:


----------

